# Flaque's Party© Volume 2 !



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

[...]


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

Tu peux donner toutes les dates de ta tournée pour aller au plus près ?


----------



## mado (21 Mai 2005)

Si tôt ?   

J'avais prévu d'être à Lyon ce we là, pour un festival, ceci dit Lyon Valence, c'est jouable.


----------



## Macounette (21 Mai 2005)

Ca me tente, mais je ne suis pas encore sûre de pouvoir venir...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Ben euh j'avais du mal comprendre la date  c'est super tôt ! 

Ce week-end là, je me suis déjà engagée ailleurs, donc pour moi absolument impossible ! :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mai 2005)

C'est intéressant mais c'est un peu tôt je trouve aussi 

Au taf, si je veux prendre des congés, j'ai plutôt intérêt à m'y prendre bien à l'avance... C'est chaud pour l'organisation 

Mais néemoins ça m'intéresse :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si tu viens je te dirai des douceurs en allemand !_
> 
> :rose:
> :mouais:



Des douceurs en allemand   Pas "Ich Liebe Dich" quand même  

_Il y en a d'autres mais c'est moins soft _


----------



## Macounette (21 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai que ça fait vachement tôt... perso j'aurais plutôt vu ça vers la mi-juillet, histoire de pas trop coller à celle d'Avignon et de laisser le temps aux gens de s'organiser.
Pour ma part ça tombe un week-end où je n'ai rien de prévu encore, donc ça pourrait jouer s'il y a une _helvétomobile_ qui fait le déplacement. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tu déééééécooooooonnes ???*
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Non je déconne pas  

Mais bon tu le fais exprès de programmer ça justement les week-ends où je peux pas venir  (pourtant j'en ai un sacré paquet de libres  ) 

Allez j'attendrais avec impatience les photos ! :love:


----------



## mado (21 Mai 2005)

Bon va falloir appeler la copine d'Emmanuelle  et le décaler.. mi juillet c'est pas possible ?
y'a le pont du 14 juillet...


----------



## Macounette (21 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que ça fait tôt, mais c'est la stratégie touristico-commerciale des Agitateurs-depuis-1954© qui veut ça...
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...


Et je suis sûre que ça va donner de très belles choses.  :love: :love: Ce n'est pas une critique, hein, faut pas mal le prendre   
D'un autre côté je comprends aussi qu'ils ne veulent pas faire ça en plein dans les vacances d'été.


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

et le 20 août c'est pas possible ?  :rose:   
le 18 juin c'est le lendemain de la fin du bac mais ...Enfait mes épreuves seront pas finie et pi de toute façon je serai pas majeure alors je peux me brosser


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Et sinon y'à pas d'options _*sans Flaque*_ mais avec plein de monde disponible ...? 


_un peu genre fête démarquée quoi ... _


----------



## tomtom (21 Mai 2005)

et décaler vers le haut?  

Hein??

Genre Metz, ou à la limite Nancy  

Avoue... Je sens que ça te tente    :love:


----------



## sofiping (21 Mai 2005)

*AH NOOOOON , PAS LE 18 JUIN , JE SERAI PAS RENTRÉE DES AMERIQUES A 1 JOUR PRÉS *  :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euh, tu peux venir avec une autorisation parentale dûment signée*, ou bien tu fais comme moi à Avignon : *tu amènes tes vieux pour qu'ils te surveillent !*
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...


je peux me procurer 2 rott madames (+ 1 mossieur mais lui il me fait peur) ça suffira ?  

pour l'autorisation parentale je doute fort que ça soit faisable et puis venir avec eux encore moins ... à moins qu'il y'ait un certain nombre de chateaux dans le coin pour ma mère et un grand prix de moto pour mon père ... non ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

je me modère à fond mais à fond !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le samedi 18 juin*, je vous propose de réunir à nouveau _le gang des chemizafleurs_ pour met' le feu à *la Flaque© de Valence* (Drôme, en France) !!
> :love: :love:



*Sehr interessant*


----------



## lumai (21 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas sur ta route des vacances, Valence ?



Pile poil sur ma route ! 

Enfin à une petite 1/2 h de là où je vais passer ce week-end-là !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Sur la lignée de l'auguste général©*
Paf, pour commémorer le 65 ans de l'appel qui sauva l'honneur de la France, 
Roberto bat l'appel aux armes 

Ben, justement, Roberto, tu lances un p'tit listing de tes amis qui viendront relever un verre à ta santé ?


----------



## lumai (21 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si vous croisez Nexka, teo, Blandinewww, Fabfab, _et toute la clique de parisiens qu'étaient pas à l'avignonnade : dites-leur que *Grug a une immeeeeeeense bagnole !*_



Je devrais descendre en voiture, mais ce sera plutôt pour un week-end à rallonge...


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Si Supermoquette vient, l'autorisation suffira pas tu devras être accompagnée d'un pittbull. Cesse de le nourrir aux alentours du 12 juin._




Narf© :love:


----------



## House M.D. (22 Mai 2005)

Si une voiture passe par Troyes ou ses environs, je voudrais bien... :rose: :rose:

Parce que question voyages, mon budget est largement explosé cette année :rose: :rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mai 2005)

Roberto, promis je vais essaye de bien m'organiser... Par contre, pour ce qui est de savoir comment je vient, je n'en suis pas encore là...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

yes! 

, faut que je gere avec mon boulot.....pas facile...mais on sait jamais.....


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Do you want replay ?*
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Les figurants ça se paye.


----------



## Taho! (22 Mai 2005)

Et ben on remet ça avec le plus grand plaisir !
je fais chauffer ma chemizafleur© !
z'avez eu de la chance, j'ai failli poster une bouffe ce week-end là !


----------



## pim (22 Mai 2005)

Mac User un jour, Mac User toujours, tant que c'est assez dans le sud et/ou avec des grillades, je suis des votres !


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je fais chauffer ma chemizafleur© !


Bon bin si je comprends bien il ne me reste plus qu'à m'en trouver une, de chemizafleur©...


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2005)

Moi, j'ai déja


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai déja


Très joli :love: alors là t'es dans _l'obligation morale_ de venir le 18 juin


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Très joli :love: alors là t'es dans _l'obligation morale_ de venir le 18 juin



On verra si c'est possible


----------



## Macoufi (23 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si vous croisez Nexka, teo, Blandinewww, Fabfab, _et toute la clique de parisiens qu'étaient pas à l'avignonnade : dites-leur que *Grug a une immeeeeeeense bagnole !*_


Ben j'ai croisé personne (_ou personne ne m'a croisé..._





)
mais j'ai rencontré THE forum...





 j'vais pouvoir faire dédicacer mon nalbum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai eu chaud... c'était la date prévue pour le mariage de ma cousine.
Pis, le bébé il a pas voulu attendre l'accord de monsieur le maire et monsieur le curé, 
alors elle a du avancer la date pour rentrer dans sa zolie robe...
Merci, bébé !!  

Grug a p'têt une immeeeeeeense bagnole, mais il vient ??
_(pas vu son nom dans l'autre fil...)_
Parce qu'il faut que j'organise tout ça, moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Ouuuuhh, l'est contente fifille !!_


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On verra si c'est possible


T'es intérêt, faudrait que tu te décides à venir à une ÆS de temps en temps... ça fait plusieurs fois que tu dis que tu viens et tu viens pô...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2005)

Impossible de me (nous) libérer le 18 juin, c'est samedi "fêtedesécoles"© avec soirée "galadel'écolededansedeC."®... (oui, c'est sympa aussi mais bon, Webo n'y participe pas     :love: ...)

Je vous retrouverais éventuellemment Dimanche, seul ou avec la tribu...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu ferais ça ?_
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Franchement ? .... non mais franchement ?? ...... OUI ! , il y aura au moins une cucurbitacée le  19 juin     :love:


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2005)

Puisqu'il est question de covoiturage, je descendrai de Paris le vendredi, genre pour arriver dans la Drôme pour le déjeuner et je repartirai le lundi dans l'après midi.
Si certains sont intéressés, contactez-moi par mp !


----------



## Nexka (23 Mai 2005)

Cette fois je viens :love: cette fois je viens :love: cette fois je viens :love: Lalalali!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

*Bon Roberto, mon ami pour les trente prochaines années* 
Tu peux déjà nous donner quelques détails de ce qu'il y avoir à faire à part mettre une chemise à fleurs (et risquer de faire chauffer ma CB du côté du rayon musiques électroniques de la Flaque© ?  mais ça c'est une autre affaire...)

_tu parles de VauWau love: ), de bikers ( :mouais: ) mais euh, quoi le programme être ? (tiens je commence à parler comme Yoda...)_


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois je viens :love: cette fois je viens :love: cette fois je viens :love: Lalalali!!!


 Chouette Chouette Chouette

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2005)

Méfies-toi... :mouais:

Les poules ça peut voler dans les plumes du paon de la basse-cour..


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2005)

chouette on pourra faire la bise à nexka


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2005)

ça veut dire que tu viens ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chouette on pourra faire la bise à nexka



Cela sera rencontre du troisième type alors


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire que tu viens ???


si j'ai pas d'empêchement, oui


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

*Je cherche un (ou plusieurs...) partenaire pour la partie levage de coude*


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y a l'un des plus beaux couples du bar qui s' tâte, là.
> _Enfin je veux dire : qui se demande si y pourront venir !_
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



Si il s'agit bien de nous... je t'envoie pleins de bisous....:love::love::love:


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2005)

Roberto, peux tu faire un rapide calcul et nous indiquer le nombre de nioubs irrécupérables qui frétillent déjà à l'idée de prendre le train sans leurs parents ?


----------



## Nexka (23 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> des poules qui aiment les canards (gris ?) et qui crient Chouette.



Blanc et noir!!!!  Ils sont blanc et noir les canards!!!  Suis un peu!!!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Impossible de me (nous) libérer le 18 juin, c'est samedi "fêtedesécoles"© avec soirée "galadel'écolededansedeC."®... (oui, c'est sympa aussi mais bon, Webo n'y participe pas     :love: ...)
> 
> *Je vous retrouverais éventuellemment Dimanche, seul ou avec la tribu..*.



bon, on compte sur toi....attention.....


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je cherche un (ou plusieurs...) partenaire pour la partie levage de coude*


Tu penses bien que je vais pas te laisser tout seul pour assumer ça !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses bien que je vais pas te laisser tout seul pour assumer ça !



*Y'a pas à dire*
Les mac users sont solidaires


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je cherche un (ou plusieurs...) partenaire pour la partie levage de coude*



qui m'appelle....?..... 


[edit] m****, j'arrive apres la guerre....[/edit]


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> [edit] m****, j'arrive apres la guerre....[/edit]




*tu as peut être perdu une bataille mais tu n'as pas perdu la guerre   *
elle aura lieu le 18 juin


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tu as peut être perdu une bataille mais tu n'as pas perdu la guerre   *
> elle aura lieu le 18 juin



Livre d'histoire : 

18 Juin 1940 : L'appel de Charles de Gaules depuis Londres
18 Juin 2005 : L'appel de Roberto Vendez depuis Valence


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

23 mai 2005

ça commence à faire chier velu !!!

Sonnyboy appelle à la résistence....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...Sonnyboy appelle à la résistence....



tu vas prendre le maquis ?


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu vas prendre le maquis ?


 

:affraid: j'avais lu le MAckie...


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2005)

Je tiens à attirer l'attention de ceux qui viennent sur certains éléments necessaires au bon déroulement de l'évenement :

- Ne pas oublier de noter son nom sur les vêtements, sous vêtements et affaires personnelles. Web'o s'est fait dérober un slip lors de la précédente AES. Cet acte odieux ne doit pas se reproduire.

- Ne pas oublier de faire signer par les parents ou tuteurs une autorisation de sortie du territoire pour les non-naturels.

- Des enfants étant hélas présents, nous vous rappelons que tout acte exhibitionniste sera fortement puni. Pour cette raison, le short est également proscrit -certains d'entre vous ne sachant pas s'arreter et en ayant abusé lors de rencontres récentes.

- Devant certains abus qui nous furent rapportés, les toilettes ne pourront être utilisées que de 06 h 30 à 6 h 45 GMT.

- Il est interdit de jouer avec Mackie. Si il vomit, ne pas s'en amuser, voire le secouer ou le pendre par les pieds comme cela s'est déjà vu.

- Le port du préservatif est toléré à titre d'accessoire vestimentaire. Il devra être propre, de bon aloi et non ostentatoire.

- Les coucous suisses ne sont pas autorisés. Tout porteur de coucou sera expulsé et l'accessoire immédiatement détruit.

- Tout individu surpris en train de fusionner avec un autre dans les buissons sera ébouillanté et pelé comme un oignon à titre d'exemple : cette réunion n'est pas un camp scout destiné a extérioriser vos pires bassesses ou a tester de nouvelles pratiques, même si les nioubs sont consentants.

- Toutes les femmes pourvues d'au moins une oreille seront sévèrement châtiées. La sanction sera exécutée dans l'heure. Ne seront autorisés à assister à la sentence que les proches de la contrevenante.

- Aucun retard ne sera toléré aux repas.

- Les Suisses sont des êtres humains, au même titre que les poules : ils devront être vaccinés et vermifugés.


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mai 2005)

Bon les gens, c'est décidé, je me joindrai a vous. Je ne sais pas encore comment, mais je réfléchirai plus tard...
J'ai bien lu toutes les règles et tout.

_Bon, maintenant, j'ai 25 jours pour trouver une chmizafleur..._


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

_Bon, maintenant, j'ai 25 jours pour trouver quelle chmizafleur je vais mettre :love:  _


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout individu surpris en train de fusionner avec un autre dans les buissons sera ébouillanté et pelé comme un oignon à titre d'exemple : cette réunion n'est pas un camp scout destiné a extérioriser vos pires bassesses ou a tester de nouvelles pratiques, même si les nioubs sont consentants.



Pelé comme un oignon !!!

Ah ça la ramène moins là !!!

Y en a moins des je vous aime, et des gna gna gna di mierda !!!

AHA HAHAHAHAHAHAH !!!!

Sinon ça va les p"tits bicoutoumou ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais trop cooool !
> *Hé les filles de la chair fraîche !*
> :love:  :love:



*Tu veux parler de Sonnyboy ?*


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu veux parler de Sonnyboy ?*



Bonne idée : si je viens, je le chope au passage : il s'occupera de la sécurité !


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2005)

_Note_ : bannir Manou.


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaaaaaarfff !



Il n'y a pas de "Waaaaaaarfff !"... Je n'ai pas reçu d'invitation. Si tu ne veux pas que cette AES se termine en jus de boudin ("j'me comprends" ©sonnyboy) t'as interêt à te speeder pour le carton gauffré.


----------



## Macounette (23 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à attirer l'attention de ceux qui viennent sur certains éléments necessaires au bon déroulement de l'évenement :
> 
> - Ne pas oublier de noter son nom sur les vêtements, sous vêtements et affaires personnelles. Web'o s'est fait dérober un slip lors de la précédente AES. Cet acte odieux ne doit pas se reproduire.
> 
> ...


et qui va exécuter toutes ces sentences ?  on compte bien sur ta présence pour veiller au respect des lois.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

Amokounet je sais pas...

Mais moi, si Doquéville vient, je viens...


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à attirer l'attention de ceux qui viennent, sur certains éléments necessaires au bon déroulement de l'évenement :
> 
> - Ne pas oublier de noter son nom sur les vêtements, sous vêtements et affaires personnelles. Web'o s'est fait dérober un slip lors de la précédente AES. Cet acte odieux ne doit pas se reproduire.




:affraid: c'est toi qui t'occupe du trousseau de WebO...    




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> - Tout individu surpris en train de fusionner avec un autre dans les buissons sera ébouillanté et pelé comme un oignon à titre d'exemple : cette réunion n'est pas un camp scout destiné a extérioriser vos pires bassesses ou a tester de nouvelles pratiques, même si les nioubs sont consentants.



encore faut-il qu'il y ait des buissons pas trop piquants...    mais bon ya du camping à la ferme donc moyen de se rouler dans les bottes de foin...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi, si Doquéville vient, je viens...



J'aurais été _hyper-ravi_ d'être parmi vous à l'occasion de cette petite sauterie _méga-waaarff_, mais non. 

PS : sonny, t'es un bel enfoiré !  Si seulement la fusion n'était pas interdite !... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais été _hyper-ravi_ d'être parmi vous à l'occasion de cette petite sauterie _méga-waaarff_, mais non.
> 
> PS : sonny, t'es un bel enfoiré !  Si seulement la fusion n'était pas interdite !... :love:



Ah mais j'ai mauvais fond, tout le monde te le dira, y compris ceux qui n'y sont jamais allé (au fond...)...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais j'ai mauvais fond, tout le monde te le dira, y compris ceux qui n'y sont jamais allé (au fond...)...



Surtout ceux-là ! Surtout ceux-là...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais été _hyper-ravi_ d'être parmi vous à l'occasion de cette petite sauterie _méga-waaarff_, mais non.
> 
> PS : sonny, t'es un bel enfoiré !  Si seulement la fusion n'était pas interdite !... :love:


viens donc boire une tite chope avec bob


----------



## Nexka (24 Mai 2005)

Dis Roberto??? Une tite question juste comme ça...   Est ce que tu connais le mot de passe de ta maman??    :hein: 

Non pour rien, pour rien... Juste pour savoir si on peut lui envoyé des MPs qui ne seront pas pirater...


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> Bon alors je viens de modifier subtilement le programme en cours d'élaboration pour y intégrer cet atelier _Massages_, mais on va dire que c'est le _Off_ et que l'organisatrice elle a pas b'soin d'être au courant, hein ?



Perso, j'organise un atelier _messages_ à l'attention des nioubs.

- Comment envoyer un MP.
- Les raccourcis clavier.
- Comment recevoir un MP.
- Comment recevoir un accusé de reception.

Le tarif est de 150 euros. Durée : 3 minutes. Au delà de ce temps réglementaire, je baffe.


----------



## mado (24 Mai 2005)

Et avec pop'up, c'est plus cher ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne veux pas que cette AES se termine en jus de boudin



Qu'est-ce que je viens faire là-dedans moi ?  :mouais:

 et pi t'as oublié le © !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée : si je viens, je le chope au passage : il s'occupera de la sécurité !



Excellent ! une raison supplémentaire pour que je vienne avec les enfants...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Excellent ! une raison supplémentaire pour que je vienne avec les enfants...



*Oui mais en même temps*
Au zoo, on conseille aux petits enfants de ne pas s'approcher des cages des fauves...


----------



## Macoufi (24 Mai 2005)

Roberto, Manou coucou: et bienvenue  ),

des précisions sur le "dodo" attendues 
(avec impatience...)
pour inscription sur l'autre forum...

Idem pour le coin des enfants :
comment que vous voyez la chose  
- viennent / viennent pas à la Flaque© ?
- quoiqu'on en fait le soir (surtout si sonny vient, attention à la tombée de futal...  ) ?
- ...

_Parce que, si Pépita vient, ce serait p'têt pas mal que mini Léon soit là aussi ??_


----------



## Macoufi (24 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Avec !*
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


Bien sûr !!
sauf que c'est pas si simple...
si j'emméne les deux, j'vais  :rateau: :casse: :modo: 
 
L'aîné, il se gére tout seul, il a toujours été un  :love: 
Mais la p'tite, si elle fait craquer tout le monde avec ses airs de Candy,
c'est une petite fille qui adoooore faire des bétises
(chez elle, ça veut dire faire tout, mais alors TOUT, ce qui n'est pas permis dès qu'on a plus les *deux* yeux rivés sur elle...)
et comme il y a environ 0,02% de chances que zhom m'accompagne...


----------



## Manou (24 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai qu'une expérience limitée (mais éblouissante) des AES, il faudrait se renseigner auprès des z'habitués les plus aguerris de ce genre de réunions corporatistes plus ou moins improvisées, mais je crains (enfin non : _je m'imagine volontiers_) que quelque en soit l'ampleur, l'élaboration en soit si artisanale et le déroulement tellement lié à... on va dire : _aux roulades de la mer_ que chacune de ces assemblées festives soit *une pièce unique.*
> 
> Un truc auquel on participe, ou que l'on rate, mais qui ne se transpose ni se s'imite.
> :love:
> :love:


J'ESSAIE !!!   AAAHHHH!!!! HHIII!!!    C'EST SYMPA   !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mai 2005)

Noooooon !      :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2005)

Bon on aura des détails sur la soirée de Samedi...     on va pouvoir guincher  et voir Webo faire la danse du Ballon...?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2005)

Beach-volley?  Y a du sable à Valence?...


----------



## playaman (25 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour la poire... je voudrais bien une (seule) poire moitié-moitié. Plus d'une et je me dévergonde et ça fait désordre




Bon je m'en occupe, j'amenerais liqueur et eaux-de-vie. Roberto prépare des glaçons   
Je viens d'y penser, zut moi aussi j'en boirais qu'une, faut pas que ma fille se rendent compte que c'est moi Darth Vader


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

*Roberto, my friend pour les trente prochaines années*
Tu parlais d'une concentre de vieilles véoué ?

Tu nous dégotterais pas un combi à fleurs pour le week end ?


----------



## playaman (25 Mai 2005)

...Je l'ai toujours sur moi mon épée magique   



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La poire c'est pas bon pour l'asthme ?




Non, ça fait tousser, mais on entend pas quand tu as le casque


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

*Et de préférence, pré 68 le combi steup*   
Un split 23 fenêtres avec pare brise safari pour se promener tout le week end dans la drôme, ça pourrait le faire hein ?


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

Euh..

Y'en avait pas un à côté de la piscine de la Grange..?


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et de préférence, pré 68 le combi steup*
> Un split 23 fenêtres avec pare brise safari pour se promener tout le week end dans la drôme, ça pourrait le faire hein ?
> 
> 
> ...



:love: :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Mai 2005)

ah bon ya un thème...?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mai 2005)

C'est le grand retour du Gibolain ??


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Fais bécot à Parrain !
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



_Mackie, si tu tiens à venir voir stantot Roberto à la Flaque©, tu finis ta paella..._   :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Fais bécot à Parrain !
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Oui bon ça donne pas de détails pour le couchage à la ferme ça...  le Gibolain et le Parrain


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

Vi... Ni où se fera la paëlla...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vi... Ni où se fera la paëlla...



Ah si, ça, on sait, dans la plus grande poêle.


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

Trèèèès grande, la poêle !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Trèèèès grande, la poêle !



Genre avec de l'eau dedans et des gens qui se bronzent autour?


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

un super bocal, quoi...

bah là vous pourrez tabler sur 20 cm de profondeur et au moins un mètre de circonférence, d'après ce que j'ai compris... 

Par contre pour bronzer autour ça devrait pouvoir le faire !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mai 2005)

elle s'annonce pas mal cette "Flaque's Party©", voilà ce que Gogole affichait à l'instant en bas de page :







 :love:  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon ça donne pas de détails pour le couchage à la ferme ça...  le Gibolain et le Parrain




*Moi aussi, je veux bien dormir à la ferme*
Avec un peu de chance on aura droit à goutter à la gnôle du propriétaire


----------



## macelene (30 Mai 2005)

Tous à la Ferme...           en robes de bures et braies...  avec de gros sabots fourrés de paille...     

ya que ça de vrai...


----------



## macelene (30 Mai 2005)

_au fait vaut pas mieux flooder ici que ds le tradada sérieux de rendez-vous...?  siffle: _



bon moi les mecs en Braies ..  ça le fait pas trop...  


Je me souviens d'un majordome de classe au bord d'une piscine... avec juste un truc moulant noir.. 
et une légère chemise toute blanche...


----------



## dool (31 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _au fait vaut pas mieux flooder ici que ds le tradada sérieux de rendez-vous...?  siffle: _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu veux dire un poisson qui jouait au crabe avec sa pince ???


----------



## playaman (31 Mai 2005)

Mini AES à Lausanne sorry   Pis c'est un peu loin... 
Mais super nouvelle


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'un majordome de classe au bord d'une piscine... avec juste un truc moulant noir..
> et une légère chemise toute blanche...




a na pas oublier qu'il avait seulement une chaussure a ses pieds !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'apprendre que *samedi je serai à Lille,*




j'espere grandement de voir bientot

*Parenthèse spécial robertav !*


     :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (31 Mai 2005)

SUPER une Flaque's Party à Valence... Faut que je négocie ça rapido


----------



## El_ChiCo (31 Mai 2005)

pour Lille, ca aurait été avec grand plaisir, mais ça n'est pas raisonnable. Avec cet oral Mardi, et en considérant le peu de chose que je connais _(rien)_, ca ne me paraît pas raisonnable. Mais de toute façon, c'est pas grave, puisque je viens à Valence...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je vous passe* des z'explications de Manou !!
> 
> 
> Et même avec des p'tits dessins de sa main !
> :love:  :love:



Comme je risque bien de rester jusqu'au 21 juin...  Je vais prendre l'option camping.  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je vous passe* des z'explications de Manou !!
> 
> 
> Et même avec des p'tits dessins de sa main !
> :love:  :love:



T'as d'qui t'nir !


----------



## Spyro (3 Juin 2005)

Bon, moi je viens toujours pas, mais y en a un qui m'a dit qu'il viendrait si il a le temps:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

*AH ENFIN DES NIOUZES DE LA FLAQUE PARTY !!!!*


----------



## Nexka (3 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi je viens toujours pas, mais y en a un qui m'a dit qu'il viendrait si il a le temps:



Bah Spyro   

Même en qqll coup d'ailles tu peut pas venir???  A vol de dragon ça fait pas loin la Normandie de la Drôme...


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi je viens toujours pas, mais y en a un qui m'a dit qu'il viendrait si il a le temps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





C'est SonnyTrucLove © déguisé...?  :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (3 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Même en qqll coup d'ailles tu peut pas venir???  A vol de dragon ça fait pas loin la Normandie de la Drôme...


Me retourne pas le couteau dans le coeu... dans la plaie, tu veux bien la grosse mouche ?   

_Tu sais c'est pas loin non plus, Lille, du 78  _


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

Et du coup, les photos arrivent ! :

*Les photos :* :love:

WebOliver
Alèm-Canal-MGZ-Pouët-Pouët ! 
Not'counette 

Le fil des dédicaces (postez la votre !)


----------

